# Bowfishing Video clips



## dirtysouthoutdoors (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all. Me and my buddy started recording our bowfishing videos along with some hunts. let me know what yall think


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

First link doesn't work. Second vids pretty sweet, tho. Love to get into some rays sometime :beer:


----------



## dirtysouthoutdoors (Mar 29, 2011)

Duckslayer100 said:


> First link doesn't work. Second vids pretty sweet, tho. Love to get into some rays sometime :beer:


Thanks for the info. Its working now. And yea rays are hella fun!


----------

